# Dash Cams ? Lets talk about them !



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok with the advent of more users having them - who has a dash cam ? 

What models and makes do you have ? 

Why do you have it ?


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a Transcend Drivepro 200 on my front and rear windows, got them mainly to film my driving, burnouts and drag racing etc but also in case some unscrupulous type crashes into my pride and joy and denies it was their fault. 

I leave them running if I'm out and about and park the car up, at the shops or car shows etc just in case someone damages the car I might be able to look back and see them.

Insured the car with Adrian Flux in January and they said the camera wasn't on their database so gave no discount for having them.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a blackvue 6502ch got it for the same reason above if it went up the creek would not replace it, there are far cheaper ones on the market and likely just as good.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the Blackvue DR650GW-2CH. Yes it's expensive but it works flawlessly. Great quality and features. Caught my recent accident perfectly and had the woman denied responsibility I would have had the evidence to prove it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> I have the Blackvue DR650GW-2CH. Yes it's expensive but it works flawlessly. Great quality and features. Caught my recent accident perfectly and had the woman denied responsibility I would have had the evidence to prove it.


I have the same one, fantastic (but expensive) bit of kit, gps, wifi, good night vision. Wouldn't be without it!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a cheap and cheerful fleabay model, i'll look later for more accurate details. Bought it after two incidents that nearly ended up in the hands of the police.
First one involved a clown on a motorbike who thought it would be a good idea to try and stop me on the A1M. Lets see, i have my wife and stepson in an 1800kg skoda travelling at 70mph and you're going to try and force me to stop in a 120lb dirtbike? 
Second one was some lunatic who got in the wrong lane and then forced two cars and a lorry out of the way to get past me and force me to stop after i beeped him when he cut me up on a roundabout because he was too impatient.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have a Trancend 200 pro in all my vehicles.
Only forward viewing.
Does everything it should do, I don't want GPS, speed, or sound recorded (everything you say, may and will be used in court blah,blah, blah) 
Only forward facing, and it sit there a bit like an airbag, just in case.
Check them regular if working, but not really interested in footage, unless something happens.
Defiantly not a Youtube warrior, not interested in near misses, agresive drivers and idiots ( as long as they don't hit me)


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got a mobius. Initially I was looking at the mini 80x range but they seem to have gone downhill, too many features not working, units packing up or not recording properly, quite a few overheating to the point of melting their casing too.

Mobius is cheap (£45), has good quality video and is small enough to hide behind the rear view mirror.

As above, no gps, no speed and you can turn the microphone off. 

I've got it simply to protect myself from claims if some numpty does something stupid. Sad fact is you cannot rely on your insurers at any time, so should an accident happen the more evidence you have the better.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a MINI 0806 in my Golf, only chose this model as its small and has a great lens.

You can't see it from outside of the car and I've had plenty of passengers in the car who haven't even noticed its there.

Mine has worked flawlessly and is there just for a bit of protection in case of an accident that isn't my fault. I've mounted it up at the top of the windscreen next to the rear view mirror and it gets great footage.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I have one of these..an A118c. I wanted one that stuck to the screen without having one of those big sucker things. Cant fault it so far, been using it now for 3 months.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

X4000 from Dealextreme in the ATR and a Mini0805 in the Civic (Daily).

The X4000 is a few years old now, rear and forward facing, cost me circa £40 from memory. Was the smallest available at the time. Every so often the first recording of the loop on start up errors, but other than that has been OK. Will be replacing it with a Mini 080(lastest number) when it gives up the ghost.

The Mini0805 is a great bit of kit for the price, had it a while now, been faultless, excellent video quality and very discreet. Think i paid circa £50 for it.

Reason for purchase was a couple of incidents of road rage, including someone trying to run me off the motorway with my family in my car and then doing an emergency stop in front of me. Also, great back up in the event of a claim, I see so many claims come in with different versions of events which would have been nipped in the bud if dash cam footage was available.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Had a G1W for a couple of years. At £35 it worked extremely well. 

I have now installed the BlackVue 650-2CH with a Power Magic Pro to get parking mode. Works OK but the bit rate is much lower than the cheaper G1W. Seems they lowered it to make use of a cloud feature, which I find pretty useless...


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Busy searching for one for my new to me BMW Z4, nightmare as usual lol, would like it to be discreet for when roof down and parked so struggling a bit ti be honest, any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Thinkware 750 in mine, front and rear, motion detection

Site

http://www.thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F750

Review






Footage






HTH


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

anybody tried roadhawk or ipixi


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161387517335?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Im using this will take a picture and upload later.:thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got the cheap Nextbase nice and small and doses the job


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Interested to see what everyone uses and opinions. Really thinking about getting one.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the Eprance G1W. nice bit of kit and a very clear picture for £40+


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.techmoan.com/ is worth a look, he does pretty decent reviews of dashcams (and other gear) if a pretty no nonsense manner and has clips available from the cameras, youtube compresses video quite a lot so its worth downloading clips from his site for camera you are interested in.

http://www.dashcamtalk.com - spec round ups and a forum.

Bit more about the mobius - its actually called the "mobius actioncam" and is dual purpose - it has a small battery on board, so could be used on a bike, even clipped to a hat. Its quite popular with radio control aircraft owners, because they can send a plane/quadcopter up with one and have it record the flight.
The battery can be replaced with a capacitor that means the camera only operates when powered via usb.

Its got good video quality and is pretty good with regard to overlap between the clips - some cameras aren't too good at all at this and you find clips overlap by several seconds, which is a biit annoying.

Its pretty much the size of a credit card:









you can easily mount it something like this:









Mine is mounted in the same spot, but in a different way and its totally invisible from the driver's seat.

Mine is set to start recording when it is powered up and stop when powered down. Its powered from a 12v socket under my glovebox and is set to record 3 minute files, which are overwritten when the card is full in a constant cycle.

To set up the camera is easy, there is an application called msetup that allows you to change all the settings.

You will see a few different models, this is because there are a few lens options, the newest (and widest) is the C2 lens. 
The only downside is that (unbelievably) there are fake versions of the mobius out there, there are some verified sellers though - I got mine from www.banggood.com who only sell genuine ones.

Mobius review (this is the original lens version) : http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2013/7...e-do-it-all-mount-anywhere-1080p-micro-c.html

Final resource - lots of people use registrator viewer to stitch the video clips together, it can also show the GPS/speed data (if recorded by your camera). Download from here; http://thedashcamstore.com/dashcam-video-playback-software/


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Bodarville said:


> I've got a Transcend Drivepro 200
> 
> I leave them running if I'm out and about and park the car up, at the shops or car shows etc just in case someone damages the car I might be able to look back and see them.


I`d quite like this as an option, being able to leave the camera running in case something happens when you`re not there. 
Or does the Drivepro 200 have a motion sensor?

So I`m guessing I`d also have to hard wire the camera to have continuous power?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the Nextbase 402g in mine, but think i need a bigger sc card, as when it fills it up instead of looping it just stops recording, No doubt there's a setting in there I havn't changed but for now I just format the card again and start over. It has a shock sensor which automatically activates it , but i think this is possibly the most pointless feature ever, as the internal battery only lasts 6 minutes and the camera only faces forward so if it got knocked in a carpark etc unless it got hit from the front you wouldn't catch anything anyway.

Luckily i got it on a super deal for under £99 including the carry kit and 8gb sd card,about a week later it went back up to over £149 at halfords.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

shane_ctr said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161387517335?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Im using this will take a picture and upload later.:thumb:


I use one of these on my road bike attached under my Garmin. Very good for the price, and it even survived a 12ft shark trying to have a nibble on it in Hawaii 

Have a 402g that I swap about but it's quite big and bulky. Picture quality is excellent though.
DLGWRX02 - There should be a setting in the menu for the looping .

Also got a cheap Ebay £40 job in my old runaround.. For the price it's great. Tucks under the rear view mirror so never seen, fr & rr + good enough picture quality and has been faultless in the last year or so its been fitted....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had one for a couple of years. It's still sitting in a box somewhere. 

I do a fair mileage and while I always aim to drive safely, I don't always agree that to be safe you must obey every rule in the highway code at all times so I wouldn't want to incriminate myself. I really should set it up though, I can always hastily remove the memory card and bite it in half or something if I really screwed up! (Don't pretend you haven't thought about it). 

I've also noticed quite a few times recently where people have been driving like proper idiots who appear to be trying to start an incident... only for me to notice a dashcam. I've noticed it's particularly common among people who hog the right hand lane.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

O`Neil said:


> I`d quite like this as an option, being able to leave the camera running in case something happens when you`re not there.
> Or does the Drivepro 200 have a motion sensor?
> 
> So I`m guessing I`d also have to hard wire the camera to have continuous power?


Both of my cameras are powered from the socket in the arm rest between the front seats so very discreet, none of the wiring is visible.

The Drivepro hasn't got a motion sensor but it's got a shock sensor which if the car is bumped it saves the previous 15 seconds (I think) footage and the footage for a certain period into a separate file. sorry can't remember the time periods off the top of my head.

I have mine set on circular recording so it writes over old footage (not the footage saved in the shock recording files). I also record sound.

Like others I didn't want speed or gps data. Camera footage quality is excellent.

I have left both cameras running for days while the car was parked at home without draining the battery, not as a test, just forgot to unplug them.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Mini 0805 bought purely for its minute size and unobtrusiveness. It performs very well and very pleased with it. Can barely see it from outside the car.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I run the mini 0806 I'm now on my third one due to the first two dieing within a few days. However this one has been in weeks now with no problems at all so I'm happy with it.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

I got one of these that go over your mirror ABEO HDVR-180G3 FHD [email protected] CAR DVR Rear Mirror G SENSOR WDR LDWS + FCWS time machine crash cam recorder 32gb SD

Been in car for almost a year now and no issues what so ever.


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a transcend Drivepro 200, I bought it purely because we have recently been taken over by a new company and having read through the new drivers handbook they seem to have a guilty until proven innocent policy.

The Drivepro 200 had the best reviews from when I was looking online. Would prefer something a little more discrete but overall I'm impressed with it


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a mini 0805 wired up to a permanent live so constant recording. Can't fault it.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Costco have the Nextbase 402G with case and sd card for £107.98:thumb:

I shall be paying them a visit in the coming days

Chris


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

just installed my garmin dash cam 35 behind the interior mirror used a hard wire kit and a 3A in line fuse. 
Camera is really good quality & gives very sharp recordings.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> I have the Blackvue DR650GW-2CH. Yes it's expensive but it works flawlessly. Great quality and features. Caught my recent accident perfectly and had the woman denied responsibility I would have had the evidence to prove it.


That is lovely quality and has probably already paid for itself already capturing that accident.

I assume you can buy just the front camera on it's own as opposed to having to get the 2 camera kit?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> That is lovely quality and has probably already paid for itself already capturing that accident.
> 
> I assume you can buy just the front camera on it's own as opposed to having to get the 2 camera kit?


You can indeed. https://www.blackvue.co.uk/index.ph...-products/blackvue-dr650gw-one-channel-detail

However if highly recommend getting a 2 channel. So many near misses on the rear!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

pah, talked that up - my 0805 seems to have died!!

Might have to look at blackvue


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

griffin1907 said:


> pah, talked that up - my 0805 seems to have died!!
> 
> Might have to look at blackvue


My 0805 was great when it worked, but then it kept randomly turning on and off and eventually wouldn't stay turned on.

Ended up getting a Transend DP100 and it's spot on  Not as good quality footage, but still very good.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

griffin1907 said:


> pah, talked that up - my 0805 seems to have died!!
> 
> Might have to look at blackvue


What happened to it ?, if it keeps turning off then its usually a SD card issue and it needs reformatting.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I fitted a hardwire kit from Halfords for my Nextbase 502 which my other half also bought for her own car.

Piggy backs off the back of one of your fuses and then lets you run the lead to somewhere round the windscreen. Wired up to the right fuse means on and off with the ignition. Saves running of the lighter and an easy fit -


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the look of the nextbase cameras but Im put off by the big horrible suction cup mount. I dont like anything in my line of sight when driving so I want to mount on the back of the mirror or at least be hidden by the mirror. Thats why I like the look of the mini 0806 camera but Im put off by the issues some people seem to have with them.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

I went for the Mobius in the end. Got it from JooVoo for £62 with the car kit.




























From the outside you can't see it unless your looking for it!



















It's a truly brilliant bit of kit for the money. Wish I had done it sooner. When I finally installed it within 5 minutes someone pulled out on me without looking haha. Saved that clip!

Cheers


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

mikerd4 said:


> I like the look of the nextbase cameras but Im put off by the big horrible suction cup mount. I dont like anything in my line of sight when driving so I want to mount on the back of the mirror or at least be hidden by the mirror. Thats why I like the look of the mini 0806 camera but Im put off by the issues some people seem to have with them.


If you can fix the mount as high up as possible by the mirror they don't really get in the way.

All depends on the black finish round the rear view as some are textured so you can't suction on to it, like my old Megane.

I did initially mount my camera in the top left of the screen and with the wide angle lense it worked well.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just a few clips I got from doing less than 20 miles in the few days .


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

Well me and Dad ****ed up yesterday. Went to the Gadget Show Live and got a Thinkware x500 dashcam. Seemed good at the time, built in GPS, included 16 gig card and usb card reader. £50 off RRP. The idea was that we would move it between cars whenever we wanted to. It wasn't until we got home we realised that the mount is adhesive, meaning that it has to stay in the 1 car. No idea what you're supposed to do if you have to have your windscreen replaced. Obviously no good for us. Also the mount fitting looks different to every other dash cam I've seen reviewed so we can't even buy a mount from another company to use. We're now looking at sending it back for a refund or selling it.


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Getting really tempted by one as I said. My other issue is powering it, Im too ocd to have wires running across my dash from teh cigarette lighter so would need to hard wire but Im slightly put off by the fact I dont know where Id tap into on my CLS? Ive seen obd plug in units that can power them, anyone used one of these?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got mine hard wired, didn't want to do it myself so local audio company did it. Looks spot on though, much neater than I'd have managed.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Another with the Mini 806, small and works well for me. Tourist season is upon us so got mine to film dodgy driving as much as anything else.

First half of the clip is me getting to the main road.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Paul_W said:


> Well me and Dad ****ed up yesterday. Went to the Gadget Show Live and got a Thinkware x500 dashcam. Seemed good at the time, built in GPS, included 16 gig card and usb card reader. £50 off RRP. The idea was that we would move it between cars whenever we wanted to. It wasn't until we got home we realised that the mount is adhesive, meaning that it has to stay in the 1 car. No idea what you're supposed to do if you have to have your windscreen replaced. Obviously no good for us. Also the mount fitting looks different to every other dash cam I've seen reviewed so we can't even buy a mount from another company to use. We're now looking at sending it back for a refund or selling it.


Get another mount from here
https://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&...hWDxxQKHbkrBjQQpysIBA&ei=HKoCV6DpC4OPU7nXmKAD


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a blackvue, my wife has a transend 200. Both good and I defo wouldn't do without one now.

Now more to the point, I cycle to work everyday and have a gopro on my lid. This has so far got me a new front wheel, I got run over by some **** reversing onto a main road from his drive. Got a taxi driver told off by the council for driving like a c*** and nearly knocking me off as we went through 6 inches of water. And the latest one was a lady driver pulled across my path, she was turning right and we hit. I presented the evidence to the police and she had to do a driving course. She should have been banned as she even admitted she saw me. *****, couldn't be bothered to wait.

So the long and short, when ever you are on the road, have a camera!


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

How hard are these to hardwire (Mk4 Mondeo)? 
Is there such a thing as a camera with a battery backup that keeps recording when the ignition is off or would the camera itself have much of a drain on the battery?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got nextbase for the new cars, wired in too. So, if anything happens now, i have evidence to support any statement.i need to make


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am seriously considering getting a dash cam for my next car, they look like a must have.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am seriously considering getting a dash cam for my next car, they look like a must have.
> 
> View attachment 46559


They are a bit of a double edged sword to be fair. If you are the victim of some wally driving like a fool, they are great but if you drive like a wally, then there is potentially evidence against you. 
Personally i have one due to a couple of incedents of road rage and in that respect they are great


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Downloaded the firmware update to my Blackvue 650, and now I can view the camera over the 'Cloud!

It'll even notify you if there is an incident if the vehicle is in parking mode.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer said:


> They are a bit of a double edged sword to be fair. If you are the victim of some wally driving like a fool, they are great but if you drive like a wally, then there is potentially evidence against you.
> Personally i have one due to a couple of incedents of road rage and in that respect they are great


It's a good job I don't drive like a wally then.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Just chew and swallow the SD card...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I've had dash cams in my cars for the past 7 or so years, main reason i worked around the cfc hotspots, namely Leeds, Bradford, Huddersfield and Halifax.

I've had various and currently have a Transcend 220 in the wife's car and a mini 0806 in mine.

Both hardwired and both nigh on invisible imo.

Certainly wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

paddyirishman said:


> How hard are these to hardwire (Mk4 Mondeo)?
> Is there such a thing as a camera with a battery backup that keeps recording when the ignition is off or would the camera itself have much of a drain on the battery?


How hard, that depends on how easy you can find a permanent supply from the dash board area. Only use a permanent supply if your going to use a battery saver, which by the sounds of it you're keen on. This little device wires between the permanent supply and the camera, it measures the battery voltage and will switch off once the battery gets to a set voltage. This can be changed by yourself using some small switches on the unit itself. So, when you leave you car it will continue to record for some time. Mine goes for about a day.

You can get cameras with battery back ups but these don't last very long.

I would also recommend that you get a gps camera as these will most likely set the time and date stamp automatically, but check first. My wife's Transend 200 loses this info if it's not turned on within 4 days.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

After a lot of research/reading reviews, I bought a dash cam called "A118C". £42 posted from an eBay seller. Lots of reviews on Amazon for it too.

It's very small, cheap, and works well. Sound quality is very good too. I also bought a hardwire kit which I fitted myself which IMO is a must. It's very tidy indeed.

Here's some 5 minute footage for you to have a look at to see the quality which I've just uploaded.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Any links for the hardwire kit LSherratt?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

paddyirishman said:


> Any links for the hardwire kit LSherratt?


Lots online from various places if you search "dash cam hardwire kit"

You will also need a piggy back fuse. Again, just google "piggy back fuse" and there's lots from different sellers.

Sounds complicated but it's easy to do for the average person. There's also guides online if you're really unsure.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Footage looks very clear but a bit dark imo, needs the settings adjusting slightly


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

sshooie said:


> Footage looks very clear but a bit dark imo, needs the settings adjusting slightly


I don't think there are any settings to adjust picture but it is plenty good enough for if a crash were to occur. Remember it's £43 posted, not a £200 Blackvue .

Going to be buying another for my partners car.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Aldi special 1080p dashcams in today for £29 dont look bad either


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dash Cam for Mini Cooper*

I'm looking at getting a dash cam for my Mini Cooper. Has anyone got one? Are they easy to fit and which would you recommend?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374990


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Aldi are doing them tomorrow for £29.99, 1080p HD


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Aldi are doing them tomorrow for £29.99, 1080p HD


That's huge for the the small mini windscreen

Highly recommended the mini 801 or 805 & what I've got in my r56 JCW

The only issue may b mounting it as needs a flat surface.


----------



## FK77 (May 9, 2016)

I have been using a Blackvue DR500GW-HD dashcam for 3 years in 3 cars. I have it hardwired with Power Magic battery preserving device. Excellent quality video and too many features to list here. Small and discreet, hidden behind the rear view mirror so I can hardly notice it when driving. When I change car I just remove the power saver and camera and install in the next car. I think the latest model in that line is DR650 which supports 2 channels i.e. front and back cameras.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Blackvue is the one I will go for in our main driver but am looking for a camera for my car. 

My car is very rarely driven but unfortunate one of the neighbours has taken exception to this and despite being parked outside my house with the appropriate tax, test and insurance it seems to annoy him. So much so he was kind enough to reverse his van enough that the tow bar was pushing on my bumper (he didn't realise I was working from home that day). 

So we have had words but I don't trust him and would like a camera for piece of mind that will record any incidents that may occur whilst the car is parked.

Are there cameras that can do this that don't cost an arm and a leg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

gatecrasher3 said:


> The Blackvue is the one I will go for in our main driver but am looking for a camera for my car.
> 
> My car is very rarely driven but unfortunate one of the neighbours has taken exception to this and despite being parked outside my house with the appropriate tax, test and insurance it seems to annoy him. So much so he was kind enough to reverse his van enough that the tow bar was pushing on my bumper (he didn't realise I was working from home that day).
> 
> ...


I think you could get a decent camera with a parking mode that isn't as much as a BV (thinkware seem to do one thats of similar quality for slightly less), but the issue is keeping them powered while parked to record such events.

You have two options, powered from the car battery using a device that monitors the supply and ensures it doesn't drain your battery flat, or having a dedicated battery pack that the camera runs off when the car is off.

I currently have my camera (BV 650-2ch) running using the first method, and I monitor the battery capacity using a PowerMagic Pro (PMP). Problem is that I have it set to switch off at 12v and this doesn't give a huge amount of time to the camera in parking mode. OK if you drive everyday, but otherwise it will only last about 1 day. In the winter, its much less.

A dedicated battery therefore might be a better option, but that will still need to be charged on a fairly regular basis.

Couple this with the fairly awful software for motion detection in most dash cams and you end up recorded a whole bunch of pointless stuff (mostly rain of trees blowing in the wind), which will run the battery down even quicker. Could rely on the g-senors, but would it detect a small nudge from the tow-bar? Not so sure I would trust it to (although ultimately thats all I rely on).

Then there is the argument that dash cams aren't the greatest tools for surveillance. What if you don't notice the damage till much later and the footage has been over-written? What if the damage is done out of shot?

I think a CCTV camera outside your house would be a far better solution personally...

For me, I have parking mode enabled, but just view it as a bonus. I often check around my car before I drive it (i have to park on streets, sometimes a fair distance from my house) and if I notice damage, hope my camera has picked it up. Don't hold my breath though!

HTH :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I've considered a camera on the house but it's not really an option. 

A separate battery isn't a problem. 

I'll have to explore some camera options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ah right. That is a shame as I think CCTV is the solution to your problem. I would worry that you would spend a bunch of money on dash cam equipment and find it doesn't actually fulfill the job you need....

As I said I certainly wouldn't trust my dash cam to effectively record all events with my car while in parking mode. Fantastic for recording stuff while I'm driving though!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Les Brock said:


> Thinkware 750 in mine, front and rear, motion detection
> 
> Site
> 
> ...


This is one that I have my mind set on, does pretty much everything for my needs.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

So I'm thinking of getting one of these very soon. 

Quick question , do you have to wipe the memory card once it's full, or will it just record over the top??


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> So I'm thinking of getting one of these very soon.
> 
> Quick question , do you have to wipe the memory card once it's full, or will it just record over the top??


Rights over automatically. The bigger the SD card, the more clips will hold before it starts over-writing.


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

I've just ordered the A118c from gearbest".......£38.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

I've got an HD Blackbox which I bought off E-bay direct from the China source. I bought it a couple of years ago for about £30. I think it's the same as the 1080p referred to earlier in this thread. 

I bought it following a road rage incident where I was forced to stop by a guy who was driving very aggressively. He got out of his car and started walking back towards me until he saw that I was filming him on my mobile phone. There's been no incidents since that one!

Marco


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have finally settled on the Thinkware F770, looks really good and has a really good night time video footage.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a TaoTronics bought off amazon. The quality is brilliant and the size, although it looks quite large it's no bigger than a credit card

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=dashcam&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there a 360 degree dashcam cam or something equivalent around?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## HERC (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not aware of any car cam specific 360 degree camera. 
If such a thing existed I suspect it wouldn't be small.

I'm currently running a Mobuis Actioncam also. it has been in the last three of my cars. it runs from the ignition and very rarely leaves the car.

For a bit of fun I also have a bullet style battery powered cam mounted to the rear headrests.
This gives me a shot of the driver and passenger, center console area, out the front window and partial view out the side windows.
This is more for fun and hooning though.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm definitely looking for a set up that can record 24 hours a day if such an option exists and to capture as many angles as possible. Getting fed up of people damaging my car and walking away.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

NMH said:


> I'm definitely looking for a set up that can record 24 hours a day if such an option exists and to capture as many angles as possible. Getting fed up of people damaging my car and walking away.


See my post #70


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just had this thinkware F770 front and rear camera delivered in readiness to install in to my new M2, research shows it's one of the best dash cams on the market today. It should be for £249.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does that do recording when the car is parked up?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

It does, but requires hard wiring and a power management device to stop your battery running flat. 

If I was buying now, that's the one I would go with SB ��


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Does that do recording when the car is parked up?


It does indeed, up to 20 hours if memory serves me right.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrEskimo said:


> It does, but requires hard wiring and a power management device to stop your battery running flat.
> 
> If I was buying now, that's the one I would go with SB ��


The celllink battery B is the device needed, I have that too at a further cost of £169, "ouch " not cheap in securing your car but very well worth it for that peace of mind, and my insurance has offered a 10% discount on my car insurance just for having the dash cam installed so overall I can't complain.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The celllink battery B is the device needed, I have that too at a further cost of £169, "ouch " not cheap in securing your car but very well worth it for that peace of mind, and my insurance has offered a 10% discount on my car insurance just for having the dash cam installed so overall I can't complain.


Ah you went the battery pack route.

I wired my BV to a PowerMagicPro, which merely monitors the car battery level and cuts off the camera when it reaches it a predefined voltage.

Have mine set on 11.8v. In the summer the battery won't drop beyond that until about 12hrs, assuming you drive every day. In the winter it's about 6hrs.

I'm looking at battery packs though since I only drive on weekends and need something that will last! I'm thinking a 24hr one with the camera set up only to record when g sensors are activated should give me a good few days...?


----------

